# Isometric drawing



## theconsult (May 8, 2011)

Hi,

Could you tell me what is isometric drawing in piping design or plumbing system design? What is it used for?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

It's basically a 3d drawing. It helps layman get a better perspective


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

The drawing might look something like this.

Usually only commercial jobs require this kind of thing.

Andy.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

It's also called "*3rd angle orthographic projection*". In plumbing we draw all our pipes at angles of 30 deg, 60 deg, and 90 deg. I still do all mine on a massive mechanical arm from the 1950's. When it's done it's a thing of beauty. If you would like I would be happy to snap a photo of a print I did. Besides plumbing installation I do hand drawings for other companies when I have time. I love plumbing code so it's a perfect fit for me to sit down and unwind by making drawings.

Mike


----------

